# Choosing Red Grape Vine (Zone 6)



## RedSun (Dec 16, 2014)

I have a small grape area and I'd like to plant two rows of grape vines, probably about 40-50 vines.

The type of wine we like is full bodied, strong flavored, dark red wine. Folks have recommended Noiret, Marquette, Petite Pearl, Frontenac, Chancellor and Corot Noir. 

I do not know much about the grapes and it is hard for me to get hold of them and taste the grapes and wines. 

I'm close to Princeton area, Zone 6B. I prefer not to plant very borderline hardy plants, so hardy to Zone 5 should be good.


----------



## RedSun (Dec 17, 2014)

Anyone has experience with the grapes?


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 17, 2014)

Take a look at the Double A Website. Lots of varietal info there. I am growing Marquette, Corot Noir and Noiret. I am growing in zone 6b but the first winter I planted my vines we got down to -20F for 3 days straight. Every vine planted came right back the next Spring so they are tough vines to say the least. All 3 make a wine just as you described. If you want to try some very good examples of these wines you can find a variety of them available at Hid-In-Pines


----------



## RedSun (Dec 17, 2014)

Quite some sources describe the vines, but it is still hard to tell the difference between them... Also the winemakers can vary in wine making. So I do not know what to choose....


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 17, 2014)

My personal opinion is Marquette makes the best wine of the three. It produces a smaller berry than the other two varieties I mentioned. More like the size of a Cab Suav grape whereas the others are larger sized more like the size of Syrah. None taste like a Cab or Syrah though. More like a really good Pinot Noir. I add extra tannin to my wines. I like them big and bold. Ultimately its up to you to choose and make them in the style you like which is controlled by things like when you harvest, additions like tannin, oak types and amounts.


----------



## salcoco (Dec 17, 2014)

what do the wineries in the area grow? Visiting them could also define the tye of wine these grapes make.


----------



## RedSun (Dec 17, 2014)

Well, my local vineyards grow mostly real wine grape vines.

Vineyard #1:
Chmborcin
Vidal Blanc
Cabernet Franc
Cabernet Sauvignon
Chardonnay

Vineyard #2:
Barbera
Basia
Bianco
Cabernet Sauvignon
Chambourcin
Chardonnay
Merlot
Pinot Grigio
Porto Bianco
Rosso Della Valle
Sangiovese
Sangiovese Riserva
Spuma Rossa
Spumante Secco
Vidal Blanc

They have been in business for many years. I'm not sure if I want to grow the tender vines....


----------



## salcoco (Dec 17, 2014)

Chambourcin and Noriet are good choices for reds. For a white Seyval Blanc will also work where vidal blanc grows.


----------



## tddmd66 (Dec 27, 2014)

*More than just growing zone*

I'm also a 6B zone with around 3200 gdd. I have only finished my second growing year for noiret, corot noir, dornfelder, and several white varieties. The Noiret and Corot Noir have grown the best with least disease. I put in cab franc this year as well since it is really the best red I can grow here(Northern KY).
The lowest winter temp is a big limiter, but don't ignore the gdd and especially the bud break dates. If your area is prone to Spring frosts, don't pick an early bud break variety. Marquette is the earlier of those you mentioned. It will fruit on secondary buds but yield will be lower. Also early ripening varieties may not be a good match if you have a high gdd heat summation. Character seems to suffer with that mismatch. Use the grape characteristic chart on Double A vineyards website.
Another very good article from Purdue has a wealth of info to help you at

http://www.hort.purdue.edu/ext/HO-221.pdf

Finding these to taste is difficult. I like the Noiret and Cab franc the best, but have never tasted the corot noir even though I have planted a row if it. Leap of faith will be a common phrase in grape growing. Good luck.


----------



## GreginND (Dec 27, 2014)

Hands down, Marquette and Petite Pearl are the best cold-hardy red grapes that will do well for you. Frontenac is ok but is high in acid.


----------



## grapeman (Dec 28, 2014)

I have held off answering this question for you again since you have brought it up in several threads now. I am glad others have answered you since they give you another opinion. When you say the vineyards grow real wine grapes you mean more traditional vinifera varieties. Believe me the hybrids are "real" wine grapes and have been bred and selected to make some very good wines. You should be able to grow the varieties mentioned by others very well there. I am more limited to what I can grow here and wish I could grow some of the others, especially Corot Noir and Noiret. The wine I made from them before the vines were frozen to the ground were excellent and probably the best I have made.

Make a choice of what you want and don't look back. Do the best you can at growing and maintaining them and when you begin getting grapes, have fun making and enjoying the wine.


----------



## RedSun (Dec 28, 2014)

If I'm in Zone 3 or 4, then there is not much I can ask. But the vineyards several miles from me grow the much tender French type wine grape vines, such as Merlot and Chardonnay, so it is tempting to try some of them. 

Yes, you are right, just pick one. We have to start from somewhere.....


----------

